# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Άλλες Ειδικές Φοβίες >  Δε ξέρω αν έχει καποιος άλλος άνθρωπος το ΙΔΙΟ προβλημα με εμένα. ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ

## mariamaria19

_
Καλησπέρα. Θα προσπαθήσω να το εξηγήσω όσο πιο εύκολα μπορώ. Απλα να πω κατι πριν το εξηγήσω. Πηγα σε ψυχολόγο και μου είπε 
πως δεν υπάρχει συγκεκριμένη ορολογία γι αυτο που έχω. 
Λοιπον, απο πολυ μικρή είχα θέμα με τον χώρο μου. Δηλαδη...οταν λεω χωρο εννοω το σπιτι-δωμάτιο. Προσωπικός χώρος. 
Σε ενα ταξιδι για παράδειγμα απο την 1η μερα που βρισκόμουν σε διαφορετικο περιβάλλον ένιωθα πολυ άσχημα. Ενιωθα ενα πράγμα
σαν να πνίγομαι και οπωσδήποτε επρεπε να γυρίσω στο σπίτι μου στον χώρο μου. Περασαν τα χρονια και εγω δεν το καταλαβα. Οτι δηλαδη
εχω θέμα... Αρχισα να κανονίζω μερικά ταξίδια άσχετα που ήξερα οτι εχω προβλημα. Θελω να ταξιδευω μου αρέσουν τα ταξίδια. Να 
αλλαζω γενικα παραστάσεις αλλα έχω πρόβλημα όταν το κάνω. Ετυχε να παω ενα ταξιδι και μεσα στην 1η μερα μετα απο την πίεση 
που ένιωσα απο μονη μου χωρις να γινει κατι... επειδη αλλαξα περιβάλλον εφυγα την επομενη μερα το πρωι. Δεν με ενοιαζε πως θα παω στο σπιτι μου εμενα με ενοιαζε να φυγω. Τωρα ομως ερχομαι και σε ακομη ενα προβλημα. Θελω να σπουδάσω 2-3 χρονια σε μια
αλλη πολη μακρια απο την δικη μου. Θελω παρα πολυ να σπουδασω κατι που μου αρέσει. Και θελω να αντιμετωπίσω αυτο το 
προβλημα που εχω οπωσδήποτε ! Νιωθω ντροπή ! Και ειμαι σιγουρη πως θα νιωσω στάσιμη αν δεν το κανω και δε μπορεσω καπως να 
το αντιμετωπίσω. Η ψυχολογος μου ειπε οτι θα ειναι δυσκολο στην αρχη...πολυ δυσκολο. Μου προτεινε αγωγή αλλα εγω δε θελω με τιποτα να παρω αγωγη...οτι καταφερω θελω να το καταφερω μονη μου. Επισης 1 χρονο πριν ασχετο με το θεμα...αλλα λιγο σχετικο σε 1 σημειο. Εκανα την πρακτικη και επειδη υπαρχε πολυ πίεση και ασχημες συμπεριφορές δεν αντεξα και επαθα μια βαριά αλλεργία η οποια 
ειχε ως κυρια αιτία την ψυχολογία μου... και φοβαμαι μη παθω τιποτε αλλο αμα προσπαθησω να αντιμετωπίσω το πάνω προβλημα που σας ειπα. Επισης σκεφτηκα να παω σε αλλο ψυχολογο ισως ξερει καποια ορολογια και καποιους τροπους για να μπορεσω να λυσω το προβλημα μου. 
Σας παρακαλω πειτε μου μια γνωμη... ή ακομα καλυτερα θα ηθελα να μου πειτε αν το εχετε και εσεις αυτο. Με βοηθαει να ακουω κι αλλους οτι εχω το ιδιο θεμα με εμενα γιατι παιρνω θάρρος και δε νιωθω μονη...σαν την μύγα μες στο γαλα δηλαδη. 

Αρα... το ΚΥΡΙΟ προβλημα μου ειναι η αλλαγη περιβάλλοντος...δε μπορω να συνηθίσω πολυ ευκολα. Μπορει να ακουγεται απλο αλλα το παιρνάω σε πολυ ΕΝΤΟΝΟ βαθμο. Μια βοηθεια.. 
Ελπιζω να παρω απαντησεις που θα με βοηθησουν... Καλη μερα σε ολους._

----------


## george1520

Πριν σχολιάσω το οτιδήποτε.. Κάτι που θέλω να κάνω... Απλά απάντησε μου.. Ποια η σχέση σου με τα άλλα μέλη της οικογένειας σου?? Τώρα αλλά και τα προηγούμενα χρόνια

----------


## mariamaria19

Πολυ καλη. Συζητάω πιο πολυ με την μητερα μου αυτο το θεμα και γενικοτερα οτι με απασχολεί.
Δεν ειναι οτι δεν αντεχω μακρια απο τους γονεις μου... αν σκεφτηκες αυτο. 
Εξηγω τι προβλημα εχω.

----------


## george1520

> Πολυ καλη. Συζητάω πιο πολυ με την μητερα μου αυτο το θεμα και γενικοτερα οτι με απασχολεί.
> Δεν ειναι οτι δεν αντεχω μακρια απο τους γονεις μου... αν σκεφτηκες αυτο. 
> Εξηγω τι προβλημα εχω.


Το πρόβλημα που έχεις.. Το είχα όσο περνούσα την βαριά κατάθλιψη.. Τώρα έχασε μερικά κιλά..

Μακριά από το σπίτι μου ένιωθα πως θα πάθω κάτι και δεν θα είναι κανένας κοντά να με βοηθήσει, να νοιαστει. Αλλά εγώ έχω μια εντελώς διαφορετική σχέση με τους γονείς μου.

Θα σου πρότεινα αυτό που έκανα εγώ.. Θα αρχίσεις να βγαίνεις και κάθε φορά θα μένεις περισσότερη ώρα εκτός σπιτιού.. Θα κάνεις τα πάντα συνειδητά.. Τι εννοώ? Εσύ θα αποφασίζεις ποτέ θα βγαίνεις από το σπίτι, πόση ώρα θα κανεις και πότε θα επιστρέφεις.. Όχι ο φόβος... Μετά θα πεις "πάω να μείνω μια μέρα στον τάδε τόπο και θα φύγω".. Μόνο έτσι μπορείς να ξεπεράσεις τον οποιοδήποτε φόβο σου. Αργά και σταθερά βήματα..

----------


## george1520

Για τον πατέρα δεν είπες κάτι..

----------


## mariamaria19

Εντάξει αρα να κανω στην ουσία αυτο που φοβάμαι..! 
Σιγα σιγα σταθερα βηματα...μεσες ακρες αυτο μου ειπε και η ψυχολογος. Αλλα το θεμα για τις σπουδες? Που πρεπει να ειμαι εκει σχεδον συνεχεια; Μπορω βεβαια σαββατοκυριακα να ερχομαι σπιτι στην πολη μου. Αλλα και παλι. Να το τολμήσω;Ως τον Οκτμωβρη εχω χρονο...αλλα τι να κανω; Πιστευεις θα τα καταφερω; 
Σε ποσο καιρο πιστευεις θα δω καποια βελτίωση;;

----------


## george1520

> Εντάξει αρα να κανω στην ουσία αυτο που φοβάμαι..! 
> Σιγα σιγα σταθερα βηματα...μεσες ακρες αυτο μου ειπε και η ψυχολογος. Αλλα το θεμα για τις σπουδες? Που πρεπει να ειμαι εκει σχεδον συνεχεια; Μπορω βεβαια σαββατοκυριακα να ερχομαι σπιτι στην πολη μου. Αλλα και παλι. Να το τολμήσω;Ως τον Οκτμωβρη εχω χρονο...αλλα τι να κανω; Πιστευεις θα τα καταφερω; 
> Σε ποσο καιρο πιστευεις θα δω καποια βελτίωση;;


Μέχρι τότε θα είσαι μια χαρά.. Απλά πρέπει να κάνεις τα βήματα σταθερά.. Και αν κάποια στιγμή είσαι έξω και φοβηθείς και θες να φύγεις θα πεις "αν φύγω θα νιώσω καλύτερα".. Έτσι δίνεις στον εγκέφαλο σου το μήνυμα ότι είναι δική ΣΟΥ επιλογή να φύγεις και όχι επειδή φοβάσαι.. Και πότε... πότε... Μη αφήσεις μια άσχημη εμπειρία να γίνει κακια ανάμνηση.. Αν φοβηθείς.. Θα επιστρέψεις ξανά εκεί ή κάπου με παρόμοιες συνθήκες οταν θα είσαι έτοιμη. Δεν φταίει ο χώρος που φοβόμαστε αλλά αυτά που έχουμε μέσα μας.
Η φοβία υπάρχει όσο της δίνουμε περισσότερη αξία από όσο της αναλογεί..

----------


## mariamaria19

Και με τον μπαμπα μου τα συζηταω με κανεναν δεν εχω θεμα. Δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα με τους γονεις μου. Απλα με την μαμα μου πιο πολυ τα συζηταμε. Δεν ειναι τόσο συζητήσιμος ανθρωπος ο μπαμπας μου. Αυτο δε σημαινει οτι εχουμε ασχημη σχεση πατερα-κορης.

----------


## george1520

> Και με τον μπαμπα μου τα συζηταω με κανεναν δεν εχω θεμα. Δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα με τους γονεις μου. Απλα με την μαμα μου πιο πολυ τα συζηταμε. Δεν ειναι τόσο συζητήσιμος ανθρωπος ο μπαμπας μου. Αυτο δε σημαινει οτι εχουμε ασχημη σχεση πατερα-κορης.


Εντάξει.. Κάνε ότι σου είπα πιο πανω και θα πάνε όλα καλά..

----------


## mariamaria19

Σωστα τα λες..εχεις δικιο. Το κακο ειναι οταν με πιανει αυτο το πραγμα. Σε περιπτωση ταξιδιου πχ. Ακομα και 1 μερα να ειναι. 
Δε ξερω πως να αντιδρασω..αισθανομαι πως αν ειχα καποιον ανθρωπο που μπορω να εμπιστευομαι και εκεινητ ην ωρα να του πω '' εχω προβλημα..σ.ε παρακαλω κανε με να ηρεμησω να καταλαβω οτι δεν γινεται κατι ασχημο αυτη την στιγμη...οτι ολα ειναι οκ. Γιατι να φοβαμαι και να θελω να φυγω ενω ξερω πως στο τελος θα το μετανιωσω ; ''

----------


## mariamaria19

Σωστα τα λες..εχεις δικιο. Το κακο ειναι οταν με πιανει αυτο το πραγμα. Σε περιπτωση ταξιδιου πχ. Ακομα και 1 μερα να ειναι.
Δε ξερω πως να αντιδρασω..αισθανομαι πως αν ειχα καποιον ανθρωπο που μπορω να εμπιστευομαι και εκεινητ ην ωρα να του πω '' εχω προβλημα..σ.ε παρακαλω κανε με να ηρεμησω να καταλαβω οτι δεν γινεται κατι ασχημο αυτη την στιγμη...οτι ολα ειναι οκ. Γιατι να φοβαμαι και να θελω να φυγω ενω ξερω πως στο τελος θα το μετανιωσω ; ''

----------


## george1520

> Σωστα τα λες..εχεις δικιο. Το κακο ειναι οταν με πιανει αυτο το πραγμα. Σε περιπτωση ταξιδιου πχ. Ακομα και 1 μερα να ειναι. 
> Δε ξερω πως να αντιδρασω..αισθανομαι πως αν ειχα καποιον ανθρωπο που μπορω να εμπιστευομαι και εκεινητ ην ωρα να του πω '' εχω προβλημα..σ.ε παρακαλω κανε με να ηρεμησω να καταλαβω οτι δεν γινεται κατι ασχημο αυτη την στιγμη...οτι ολα ειναι οκ. Γιατι να φοβαμαι και να θελω να φυγω ενω ξερω πως στο τελος θα το μετανιωσω ; ''


Είχα πάθει κρίση πανικού και ήθελα να φυγω στο escape room. Ήμουν με 3 άτομα δικά μου.. Ήθελα να γυρίσω να τους πω "Δεν είμαι καλά, κάνετε κάτι.. Πείτε μου ότι θα γίνω καλά.. Θέλω να πάω σπίτι μου. "
Δεν το έκανα όμως γιατί λέω Τι θα καταλάβουν? Ότι δεν μπορώ να είμαι εκτός από το σπίτι μου? Ποιος λογικός άνθρωπος μπορεί να το καταλάβει αυτό που λέω? "Δεν μπορώ μακριά από το σπίτι μου". Η ψυχολόγος μου είπε πως έπρεπε να μιλήσω, δεν μπορώ να ξέρω από πριν τις αντιδράσεις των άλλων .. Είναι μια ανάγκη που είχα και έπρεπε να την βγάλω από μέσα μου.. Προτίμησα να μη πω τίποτα αλλά μετά πο λίγο καιρό ξαναπήγα για να δείξω στον εαυτό μου ότι δεν φοβάμαι.
Άρχισα να κάνω βήματα. Έβγαινα από το σπίτι και εμενα περισσότερη ώρα κάθε φορά.. Επέμενα.. Μέχρι που έφτασα στο σημείο να μη φοβάμαι. Και να πάθω κάτι θα με αφήσουν εκεί να χτυπιέμαι οι άλλοι; μόνοι οι δικοί μας θα τρέξουν? (εμένα οι δικοί μου δεν θα τρέξουν αλλά λέω για σένα). Συνειδητά όλα και θα βγεις εύκολα από όλο αυτό.

----------


## mariamaria19

Αρα οτι καταφερω να το καταφερω μονη μου. Οχι με την βοηθεια καποιου αλλου γτ μπορει να με κοροιδεψει πχ. 
Θα το προσπαθησω... Σιγα σιγα...δε μπορω να το αφησω να με νικήσει. 
Επίσης να αναφερω οτι ειμαι 23 χρωνόν... είναι πολυ σπανιο πιστευω την ηλικια μου να εχει καποιος ενα τετοιο προβλημα....
χωρις να θελω να γινω αδιακριτη εσυ ποσο χρωνον εισαι;

----------


## george1520

> Αρα οτι καταφερω να το καταφερω μονη μου. Οχι με την βοηθεια καποιου αλλου γτ μπορει να με κοροιδεψει πχ. 
> Θα το προσπαθησω... Σιγα σιγα...δε μπορω να το αφησω να με νικήσει. 
> Επίσης να αναφερω οτι ειμαι 23 χρωνόν... είναι πολυ σπανιο πιστευω την ηλικια μου να εχει καποιος ενα τετοιο προβλημα....
> χωρις να θελω να γινω αδιακριτη εσυ ποσο χρωνον ειναι;


Δεν σου είπα ότι δεν μπορεί κάποιος άλλος να βοηθήσει ή ότι θα σε κοροϊδέψει.. Σου είπα τις σκέψεις που είχα τότε.. Δεν ξέρουμε πως θα αντιδράσει ο άλλος εκείνη την στιγμή. Ίσως να έχουμε μια καλή αντίδραση. Απλά μόνοι μας είμαστε σε αυτή την ζωή. Δεν θα έχουμε ένα άνθρωπο μόνιμα κολλημένο πάνω μας. Με την βοήθεια της ψυχολόγου αλλά κυρίως με την δουλειά που κάνεις με τον εαυτό σου θα δεις αλλαγές..
Δεν έχει να κάνει με την ηλικία. Αν διαβάσεις εδώ θέματα θα δεις ότι το μυαλό κάνει παιχνίδια σε όλες τις ηλικίες.. Είμαι 28 χρόνων.. Αυτό που σου περιέγραψα άρχισε όταν ήμουν 26.

----------


## mariamaria19

Ενταξει καταλαβα... αισθανομαι λιγο καλυτερα. 
Καταλαβα ναι... πρεπει να το κανω μονη μου. Ελπιζω να καταφερω κατι...μακαρι.. 
Σε ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες .

----------


## george1520

> Ενταξει καταλαβα... αισθανομαι λιγο καλυτερα. 
> Καταλαβα ναι... πρεπει να το κανω μονη μου. Ελπιζω να καταφερω κατι...μακαρι.. 
> Σε ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες .


Εύχομαι να βοήθησα.

----------


## Demi71

Μαρία γεια χαρά!! Το έχω κι εγώ αυτό από μικρή ,δεν το έχω συζητήσει με ειδικό αλλά στην εφηβεία έπαθα κατάθλιψη. Βέβαια αυτό το είχα από πολύ μικρή , μπορεί να γεννήθηκα έτσι αλλά είχα και φοβίες , καταθλιπτική διάθεση κλπ. Αντιμετωπίζεις τους φόβους έρχοντας σε επαφή με αυτούς λένε ειδικοί. Πάλεψα χρόνια με όλα αυτά χωρις φαρμακευτική αγωγή , τώρα ομως έχω λίγους μήνες που ξεκίνησα. Είμαι 48 πια ...

----------

